# Bobby Flays Indian-Spiced BBQ Sauce



## Jaina (Aug 30, 2019)

Tired of that same old BBQ sauce? Try this. It comes from Bobby Flay's excellent cookbook "Boy Meats Grill." A bit of work but well worth it. I added some of my personal touches to spice it up a bit, Tiger sauce and Tabasco.

2 TBS neutral oil such as canola
1 Spanish onion, coarsely chopped
6 cloves garlic, coarsely chopped
1 jalapeno, coarsely chopped
1TBS grated fresh gingerroot
2-3 tsp ground cumin
1 TBS ground coriander
1 tsp ground cinnamon
1/8 tsp ground cloves
1/4 tsp ground nutmeg
1 TBS Tiger sauce, available on Amazon.com
4 shakes Tabasco or to taste
1 28-oz can San Marzano tomatoes
1/2 cup light brown sugar
3 TBS tamarind concentrate or paste, available on eBay.com
1/4 cup fresh cilantro, coarsely chopped

Saute the onion, garlic and jalapeno in the oil for about 4 to 5 minutes over medium heat until softened. Add the gingerroot and cook another 2 minutes. Add the spices and cook until well mellowed, about 20 minutes. Stir occasionally. Add the tomatoes and their juice, the brown sugar, tamarind concentrate, Tiger sauce, Tabasco and cilantro. Stir to combine. Cook until thickened, about 30-40 minutes, stirring occasionally. Cool briefly, about 15 minutes. Transfer to a food processor and process until smooth. Store in refrigerator.


----------



## JC in GB (Aug 30, 2019)

Jaina said:


> Saute the onion, garlic and jalapeno in the oil for about 4 to 5 minutes over medium heat until softened.



Thanks for this recipe....  Yet another item on my to cook list.


----------



## drdon (Aug 30, 2019)

This could be worth a try. Thank you.
Don


----------

